# Sump plumbing help needed



## willijack (Nov 7, 2015)

I've tried to research as much as possible as what my sump plumbing options are - but I'm still at a loss. I bought the system as is, and it works - but everything is completely joined - no valves, unions or anything of the sort, which I expect is going to make any future mods or maintenance 'difficult'.

Present situation: see diagram 
100g DT with dual overflows
40g high sump with 3 sections
Sicce (I think) return pump

Where should I put in unions, valves etc.?

Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------

